# The Palm: Marina Residence vs Shoreline Apts



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

We're looking for a two bedroom apartment, and two of our favourites are located in these developments. Does anybody have any experience of living in either? 

FYI, my worry about Marina Residence is that it's a bit of a ghost town, with no bars/restaurants/cafes/shops to walk to and non access to the beach. 

Whereas my worry about the Shoreline apartment in building six (on the beach, but facing the road) is that the terrace will be too noisy because of the road. 

Any thoughts?


----------

